# How to tell if chain is safety, half or full chisel



## anteater (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a woodland pro 30RC72 and have no idea how to tell if full or half chisel


----------



## link523 (Sep 2, 2010)

its full chisel http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WPL+30RC72&catID=11810


----------



## anteater (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 4, 2010)

use it long enough and you'll find out....lol..


----------



## angelo c (Sep 4, 2010)

anteater said:


> I have a woodland pro 30RC72 and have no idea how to tell if full or half chisel





"that's all I got to say 'bout that.."

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1299538&postcount=16


----------



## anteater (Sep 4, 2010)

angelo c said:


> "that's all I got to say 'bout that.."
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1299538&postcount=16



Very helpfull and informative


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought bailey's used to have a chart on telling different types of chains but can't find it.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 4, 2010)

Some more required readings...

http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG

http://www.sawchain.com/images/complete book.pdf

http://www.madsens1.com/MNUbarchain.htm

http://www.stihllibrary.com/pdfs/SawChainSelection.pdf

is really a Saturday night and am I really....oh well never mind..


----------

